# 18watt CF for 5 g



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Ok, I finally ordered that 5g I kept talking about, so I was wondering if that coral life fixture, the 2 x 9watt one would cut it for me? I want a managable tank not a tank that doesn't seem to grow or grows too much. I will be using ada soil and powersand and excel for co2, top offs only. Fauna load will be heavy.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

can it grow these plants? 

Cryptocoryne beckettii ''petchii'' or CRYPTOCORYNE UNDULATA
E. tenellus micro
Microsorum sp. "needle leaf"
Ranalisma rostrata
Bolbitis heudelotii

Opps, sorry about posting at the wrong place.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

No more comments/opinions on this?


----------



## AZFIsh1 (Dec 29, 2004)

I think you will be ok. If it is too much you can always raise it above the water. I picked up a 2x18 PC shop light at a discount store for $12. Comes with 6500k bulbs. I have seen other posts on various forums about it. I took it apart and it is internaly darn near the same as the CL aqualight 2x18.


----------



## An t-iasg (Jun 3, 2005)

Turtlehead, did you get this light? What do you think of it? I ordered one also -- I should get it this week. 

I have a C. beckettii "petchii" also. I estimate my current lighting to be about 1.3 WPG. The "petchii" is doing ok -- it has some new leaves -- but it does look a little ragged. I hope some new lighting will perk it up!


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

This lighting is growing HC pretty nicely.


----------



## An t-iasg (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry, but I don't know what HC refers to!  Hygrophila? 

What fish do you have in this tank? I just set up the light yesterday. For now I have disconnected one of the bulbs. I thought it was so bright for this small tank, plus I don't have CO2. I hope this light (well, the one bulb!) grows my Asian ambula. It's starting to die off.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

I'll be putting in some small corys. The tank is on the way, special ordered...


----------



## An t-iasg (Jun 3, 2005)

Oh, so your tank isn't set up yet...I just have two regular 5.5 gallon All-Glass tanks, with a betta in each tank. They were curious about the lights at first, but today they're fine and acting normally. I got the Asian ambula about a month ago, and about half of it died off, due to the inadequate lighting that I had before. I think this Coralife fixture will help the plants grow nicely! Post some pictures when you get your tank set up!


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

I already have the scape figured out just need to grow out the plants and set up half of it this weekend, which is when the tank arrives. Hopefully nothing goes wrong, this is for my college dorm so when I move in at the end of September I'll have it ready. Can't wait.


----------



## An t-iasg (Jun 3, 2005)

Turtlehead, it sounds like an interesting tank you have planned. Good luck with it! I like small tanks. I live in a condo so I don't have a lot of room, and in a dorm room you are limited for space also. Sometimes small tanks have their own challenges, like lighting, but I enjoy my small tanks and it sounds like you do too!


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

I already have one small one gallon cube already but too small sometimes isn't as fun. So a 5 gallon will do.


----------



## trckrunrmike (Jan 31, 2005)

Hmm, just wondering, could you put legs on the small coralife fixture?


----------



## ja__ (Oct 14, 2005)

HC=Hemianthus callitrichoides


----------

